# Quality & Capabilities



## luxuryaddict (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi, I am new, and I'm looking to start a clothing line with the quality of Victoria's Secret hoodies and tees etc. I cant find the quality I am looking for from blanks, I am open to the idea of custom cutting as well. I want to do Rhinestones, sequins & print of some sort. I would appreciate any advice as well as vendors with these abilities, to custom cut and label, what my costs would be. To use blanks, where I can find the quality I am seeking. I would need to relabel as well. I really appreciate your time! Thank you!


----------

